# 10 great sci fi movies



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Glittris said:


> I actually did see that movie in summer of 1997, but as picky as I am are, I never believed in flying cars, I did not add that to my "honorable mentions" which should have included "Back to the Future", which is in fact a rather good sci-fi.
> 
> Not to mention, the Highlander-movies, those are another honorable mentions from me. xD


The "Original" Highlander was really good. They got kind of silly after that. Sometimes making a sequel is the worst thing you can do.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> The "Original" Highlander was really good. They got kind of silly after that. Sometimes making a sequel is the worst thing you can do.


I think I only watched Highlander 1 and 2, I heard there's more movies but I do not even remember I seen them. 2nd movie was more of a comical edge, where the settings was in the future. As with most other franchises, 1st is usually the best, 2nd end up being a curse...

I have a habit of just stick to the first 1 or 2 movies, rest is debatable if I should care. xD


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> No love for 5th Element?


yes... but mentioning in mbti spaces inevitably goes to the (anti)jungian conspiracy surrounding it. ever catch that side of crazy? it's mildly entertaining in the monster drink conspiracy sort of way


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rift said:


> yes... but mentioning in mbti spaces inevitably goes to the (anti)jungian conspiracy surrounding it. ever catch that side of crazy? it's mildly entertaining in the monster drink conspiracy sort of way



No, but I chuckled when I read that. I'd love to explore that topic if you have any links.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> No, but I chuckled when I read that. I'd love to explore that topic if you have any links.


can't find the tastier ones that directly tie it, seems the boards are gone but these should suffice









Movie Blade Runner , THE Illuminati , Freemason Ridley Scott, and JAP…


archived 25 Feb 2021 22:26:05 UTC




archive.vn













MBTI (Myers-Briggs) Occult Ties Exposed


archived 25 Feb 2021 22:25:33 UTC




archive.vn


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rift said:


> can't find the tastier ones that directly tie it, seems the boards are gone but these should suffice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that's some crazy-ass shit right there!


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

* *

































Solarbabies (1986) ORIGINAL TRAILER


The original trailer of Solarbabies directed by Alan Johnson and starring Richard Jordan, Jami Gertz, Lukas Haas and Jason Patric.




www.youtube.com










- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com













A Boy and His Dog (1975 film)


A Boy and His Dog is a 1975 American science fiction comedy thriller film produced, written (with Alvy Moore), and directed by L. Q. Jones, starring Don John...




www.youtube.com













D.A.R.Y.L. (1985) - Official Trailer







www.youtube.com













 Johnny 5 dancing with Stephenie - More than a Woman


Heard the song playing when I was getting out of work. Always reminds me of this scene from Short Circuit.




youtu.be













*batteries not included (1987) Trailer


This is the trailer for *batteries not included.




youtu.be













E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial (1982) Trailer


E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - Starring Dee Wallace, Drew Barrymore, Henry Thomas, Peter Coyote, C. Thomas Howell, and Erika EleniakRelease Date: June 11, 1982




www.youtube.com













Howard the Duck (1/10) Movie CLIP - No More Mr. Nice Duck (1986) HD
 

Howard the Duck movie clips: http://j.mp/1Jcc4E4BUY THE MOVIE: http://amzn.to/udTA9dDon't miss the HOTTEST NEW TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/1u2y6prCLIP DESCRIPTIO...




www.youtube.com













Escape to & Return from Witch Mountain 1978 TV trailer


A television trailer from September 1978 for a double-feature pairing of Walt Disney's "Witch Mountain" movies starring Kim Richards and Ike Eisenmann - 1975...




www.youtube.com













The Peanut Butter Solution (1985, Trailer)


Peanut butter is the secret ingredient for magic potions made by two 'friendly' ghosts. Eleven-year-old Michael looses all of his hair when he gets a 'fright...




youtu.be













Enemy Mine Trailer


Trailer for the movie Enemy Mine




youtu.be













John Carpenter's Starman - Trailer (HD) (1984)


When a spacecraft is shot down over Wisconsin, Starman (Jeff Bridges) arrives at the remote cabin of a distraught young widow, Jenny Hayden (Karen Allen), an...




www.youtube.com













Not Quite Human (1987)


Dr. Jonas Carson, a scientist, invents Chip, an android teenager. Dr. Carson sends Chip to school with his daughter Becky to see whether an android could int...




www.youtube.com













Not Quite Human 2







www.youtube.com













The Boy Who Could Fly 1986 Trailer


Kindly adolescent Milly (Lucy Deakins) moves in next door to autistic teen Eric Gibb (Jay Underwood). The mute Eric, whose parents were killed when he was 5 ...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

The matrix

Blade runner

Prometheus

Terminator 2


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Rift said:


> can't find the tastier ones that directly tie it, seems the boards are gone but these should suffice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the green monster best 😋
Never heard of any conspiery about it 😂🙄


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Ghost In The Shell
Blade Runner
2001: A Space Odyssey
The Matrix
Alien
Jurassic Park


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

BigApplePi said:


> No more Rutger Hauer. He is gone ...


Like tears in the rain...


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Best all-time favorites. 

1. Matrix

2. Arrival 

3. Sphere

4. Inception 

5. Ender's Game

6. Alien

7. Ready Player One

8. Dune

9. Abyss

10. Preditor


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

is the secret of nihm more fantasy or scifi?


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Rift said:


> is the secret of nihm more fantasy or scifi?


Fantasy adventure, it's my all-time favorite. But I guess because they experiment on rats to make them be able to understand and read could be sci-fi. Still, when all science fails she saves her family with faith.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

People don't tend to think of it in that way, but Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is def a Sci Fi movie.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Whippit said:


> People don't tend to think of it in that way, but Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is def a Sci Fi movie.


haha it’s my favorite movie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sunshine 
Gattaca 
Her 
Mr Nobody 
12 Monkeys 
Donnie Darko 
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 
Gravity 
Children of Men 
inception 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

My top ten off the top of my head...

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Children of Men
Arrival
Alien
Logan's Run
The Thing
ET
Videodrome
Moon
The Matrix

I left Blade Runner off after some thought, it is a beautiful movie and had a real sense of place, but I feel like it was a little too surface for me.


----------

